# Happy Thanksgiving HHC



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

I hope everyone enjoys their holiday!

-Katrina & the Quill Kids.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Hope everyone's tummy is full, and don't forget that you little hedgies can also enjoy a bit of that turkey dinner! Happy Thanksgiving, everyone.

Pixie & the CANDY gang


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Ya... but Jadee wouldn't eat any turkey. OH WELL. her loss.


----------

